# Beetle ID



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

At first I thought they could be confused flour beetle, then I thought maybe the red flour beetle. 

After reading further on both species, it cannot be either since I found them in a bag of wild bird seeds. They (larvae) ate most of the seeds, making holes in them. This goes against this description:


> While confused (and red) flour beetles cannot feed on whole, undamaged grain, they are often found in large numbers in infested grains, feeding on broken grain, grain dust, and other household food items such as flour, rice, dried fruit, nuts, and beans.


Another give away that I may not have red or confused flour beetle is the fact these guys move really slow. I was able to catch a lot of them with a spoon... I also had no problems photographing it. This contradicts another part of their description:


> Both types of beetles are fast moving, and will quickly run for cover if disturbed.


So, any takers? What kind of beetle are these?


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Just a common flour beetle. I have had them in seed and chicken feed.


----------

